# Steam Wand



## paul_w (Feb 23, 2015)

I am really enjoying my 2 week old Izzo Alex Duetto MkIV, getting some great results at the moment using BB's 'Milk Buster' espresso beans in my Latte & Cappuccino drinks.

The only minor gripe I have with the machine is the rather short steam wand, when using my 20 oz Milk jug for steaming milk for just one drink, the wand is only just long enough, the sharp bend near the top of the wand does cause some restriction. Its far from a big problem, but does seem to be a minor design flaw to me.

Just wondering if anybody else here had found the same issue?


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

There's no restriction in steaming for me but I don't have the silicon tube inside of the steam arm.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Get a smaller milk jug?

Chockymonster, is the silicon tube to stop the outside of the wand getting hot, does it change the steam power much?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

I only steam enough milk at a time to do one drink....5oz. Small jug fits easily under the steam arm and does in about 6 to 8 seconds with the silicon tube still in. It's fun experimenting with the different nozzles too, currently getting best results with the 4 hole one......Bella Barista usually have them in stock in a 3 pack. I can see why space is very limited for such a large jug and I imagine that few domestic machines have really long steam wands?

It's almost as quick to make 2 x 5 oz drinks in sequence as it is to make 2 espressos and steam and split a larger jug too...IMO.

I've never made a 20 oz coffee myself.............

Great machine and hope it puts a smile on your face every time you make a coffee









Ian


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Get a smaller milk jug?
> 
> Chockymonster, is the silicon tube to stop the outside of the wand getting hot, does it change the steam power much?


Not the Chockymonster BUT to answer the question. The silicone tube is to prevent the outer tube getting too hot. Yes it does make a big difference to the steaming power as it considerably reduces the tube diameter / area.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Until Vesuvius (Ambiente) recently released their new steam wand for their Machine I used a Duetto Wand given to me by Bella Barista.

I found no problem with this wand for large jugs as opposed to the original which was of wrong shape & angles.

The configuration of the Machine layouts obviously makes a difference as to how much working space you have for a larger jug.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> Not the Chockymonster BUT to answer the question. The silicone tube is to prevent the outer tube getting too hot. Yes it does make a big difference to the steaming power as it considerably reduces the tube diameter / area.


Where does this info come from? And how small is the tube?

It seems odd that it would reduce steam power unless is was very small. It would have to restrict flow more than the average steam tip does to make any difference at all would it not?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Power was increased a bit when I removed the tube but not loads. Certainly not enough to make up for how much of a pain it was to clean the wand when it got hot


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just a comment but I found it a real 'swine' to fit the tube into the arm & connect it to the tip.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Power was increased a bit when I removed the tube but not loads. Certainly not enough to make up for how much of a pain it was to clean the wand when it got hot


Aurelia arm and tip on the v is significantly more powerful than the standard v one....damp cloth and a wipe is fine


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Aurelia arm and tip on the v is significantly more powerful than the standard v one....damp cloth and a wipe is fine


My Izzo wand the same, wipe down and it's clean as. Removing the tube and making it a 'burn' wand and it was a mare though


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Where does this info come from? And how small is the tube?
> 
> It seems odd that it would reduce steam power unless is was very small. It would have to restrict flow more than the average steam tip does to make any difference at all would it not?


The steam wand internal diameter is 8 mm. Silicone tube internal diameter approx 3.5 mm (it fits inside the steam tip)

The internal area of the steel tube =50.2 mm sq The silicone tube internal area is 28 mm sq. This significantly reduces the volume of steam available at the tip for a given boiler pressure.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> The steam wand internal diameter is 8 mm. Silicone tube internal diameter approx 3.5 mm (it fits inside the steam tip)
> 
> The internal area of the steel tube =50.2 mm sq The silicone tube internal area is 28 mm sq. This significantly reduces the volume of steam available at the tip for a given boiler pressure.


Even if the total size of the steam tip holes are less than 28mm sq?


----------



## paul_w (Feb 23, 2015)

IanP said:


> I've never made a 20 oz coffee myself.............
> 
> Great machine and hope it puts a smile on your face every time you make a coffee
> 
> ...


LOL, cant say i've ever made a 20 oz coffee either, I don't fill the jug to the brim







, on double checking the jug, it is actually an 18 oz/500 cl so a fairly standard size really. I guess it is just down to me being used to my previous machine which had loads of room under the steam wand.

I have now bought a 330cl Motto jug. I think the design of the Duetto does not have a lot of excess room below the group head and between the top of the drip tray, hence the slightly short steam wand. But I can live with it, its only a very very minor gripe on what really is an excellent machine...



ronsil said:


> The configuration of the Machine layouts obviously makes a difference as to how much working space you have for a larger jug.


Yes, this is exactly what I'm thinking.

Regarding the talk of removing the inner tube from the wand, I struggle to see the need, IMHO this machine has great steam power and heats milk very fast with great microfoam consistently, so is there really much of a benefit to this modification?


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

paul_w said:


> LOL, cant say i've ever made a 20 oz coffee either, I don't fill the jug to the brim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found the steam was considerably drier without the plastic tube, and that the microfoam quality improved considerably as well. Perhaps it has something to do with what each of us is comparing to (I.e., prior experiences and assessment of "quality" of microfoam), or perhaps it has to do with our abilities? At any rate, I left mine out and never looked back. I use Motta Europa pitchers, all the 3 smaller sizes. With the smallest one, I'm done frothing in less than 10 seconds. I use a 4-hole tip.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

My machine came from BB without the tube so I have no other reference points for this machine. The steam is very dry and with the four hole tip I'm steaming for 20 seconds or so. A quick wipe with a damp cloth and there are no cleaning issues that I've noticed.


----------



## Combercoffee (Feb 12, 2011)

I changed the steam wand that was on my Duetto II The one that came on it was the same length as the hot water arm and I found it a little too short to steam comfortably. I changed it through BB for a longer "burn" wand. As long as I wipe it immediately there are no issues. Micro foaming became perfect very shortly after this change and Izzo's latest tips fit it too.


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

FYI: there's an ad in the BST board on CoffeeGeek from someone who want to sell a wand with an EP Vortex steam tip. He had it on his a Duetto 3 and is asking $85 (USD).


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

can anyone tell me why there is a total of 4 steam wand tips with the Duetto III? I have swapped the 2 hole one which was as default on wand with the 4 hole one and I found it much easier to froth milk, but I wonder what difference is each really supposed to make? ie: what is with the 2 hole or 3 or 4?? (there is 2 four hole ones one with 3 holes and one in middle and one with each of the 4 holes in a square pattern)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is easier to foam small quantities of milk with the 2 hole tip and novices prefer the 2 hole tip generally .The 4 hole tip requires more practice with small quantities of milk but once mastered it is the preferred tip. The 4 hole tip enables larger volumes of milk to be quickly foamed. I think the other tips are a matter of personal preference and depend on how you position the tip in the milk to achieve swirl.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> It is easier to foam small quantities of milk with the 2 hole tip and novices prefer the 2 hole tip generally .The 4 hole tip requires more practice with small quantities of milk but once mastered it is the preferred tip. The 4 hole tip enables larger volumes of milk to be quickly foamed. I think the other tips are a matter of personal preference and depend on how you position the tip in the milk to achieve swirl.


thank you, who knows why I find it easier with the 4 hole one then









and I only do roughly 4oz of milk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you still have the "cool wand" liner still in the steam wand ? If so this tends to moderate the flow /force "taming" the 4 hole tip . This is a plastic tube inside the metal wand which considerably reduces the diameter of the tube.


----------



## Nobodysdriving (Jul 4, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Do you still have the "cool wand" liner still in the steam wand ? If so this tends to moderate the flow /force "taming" the 4 hole tip . This is a plastic tube inside the metal wand which considerably reduces the diameter of the tube.


yes I do...am still better with the 4 hole one though (if it tames the 4 hole one then it would tame the 2 hole one too...)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Nobodysdriving said:


> yes I do...am still better with the 4 hole one though (if it tames the 4 hole one then it would tame the 2 hole one too...)


CORRECT:good:


----------

